# Our new Discus tank



## rodforman (Mar 18, 2012)

In a another forum I was asked to post a pic of our aquarium and this seemed like a better place to do it. Here is our 77g discus tank.


----------



## discusdude (Jan 29, 2012)

nice.. love the background. where did you get it? what made you put sand on the bottom? it's going to be hard to do your waterchanges and keep it nice.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Beautiful, love the 3d background!


----------



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

great background!


----------



## bcorchidguy (Jan 14, 2011)

Very nice, live plants too, good choice.

Douglas


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice background. Looks great.


----------



## Eros168 (Dec 25, 2011)

love the background, did you DIY?


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Looks great, love the background. Beautiful discus. Congrats.


----------

